# Source of Detailed Furniture Plans for Novice ?



## NigelParry (30 Nov 2019)

Hi Folks,

I’m a novice, currently on the city and guilds furniture course keen to learn and develop.

I’m trying to find some detailed furniture plans from which I can derive the cutting list, draw out the rod and generally get inspiration for projects. 

I’m looking for a large selection to choose from and that will take me from novice to intermediate. 

Am I asking too much or do you have any recommendations ?

Cheers


----------



## dzj (1 Dec 2019)

Hi,
Many woodworking periodicals offer such plans and cutlists.
You might also try books on Shaker and Arts and Crafts furniture. Their authors usually have a minimalist/ reductionist approach to design, which makes it easier for a beginner to wrap their heads around the various projects.


----------



## FatmanG (1 Dec 2019)

Hi Paul Sellers gives detailed cultists and drawings with his free content I don't want to breach site rules on advertising. Google if you need to.


----------



## NigelParry (1 Dec 2019)

FatmanG":3o9vw4t1 said:


> Hi Paul Sellers gives detailed cultists and drawings with his free content I don't want to breach site rules on advertising. Google if you need to.


Thanks !


----------



## thetyreman (1 Dec 2019)

FatmanG":1y6d936s said:


> Hi Paul Sellers gives detailed cultists and drawings with his free content I don't want to breach site rules on advertising. Google if you need to.



you're not breaking any rules as far as I can tell. 

to nigel, you should check out a few books by lost art press, my first book was working wood 1&2 by paul sellers, there's no rods in it but it has a few projects in there, a more advanced one might be something like 'unplugged workshop by tom fidgen' and 'the professional approach by alan peters' but as far as rods and learning that you'll probably need seperate books for it, jacob on here once suggested a book about learning how to read and use rods but I can't remember what it was called.


----------



## AndyT (1 Dec 2019)

One potential problem is that if you find a fully detailed plan, you might not like the style - furniture is nearly as personal as clothing in terms of taste. So, following on a suggestion Custard once made to a similar question, I'd suggest "Rodale's Illustrated Cabinetmaking" by Bill Hilton. There are various editions from several publishers. It's an American book, but assuming you can get past a few differences in terminology and don't mind dimensions in inches, I think it's worth getting a copy - it's not hard to find from the usual new and used sources. 

It covers the fundamentals of how furniture is made and assembled - wood movement, types of joints, types of sub-assembly. Then it has chapters covering the main furniture types - tables, desks, chests, cabinets, built-ins, beds. All with suggested dimensions and exploded diagrams showing really clearly how each of these could be built. So it gives you a point of departure that you can adjust to your tastes, needs, budget and ability, but with the confidence that the pieces you build will be of suitable size and sound, practical construction.


----------



## FatmanG (1 Dec 2019)

AndyT":2ga66lax said:


> One potential problem is that if you find a fully detailed plan, you might not like the style - furniture is nearly as personal as clothing in terms of taste. So, following on a suggestion Custard once made to a similar question, I'd suggest "Rodale's Illustrated Cabinetmaking" by Bill Hilton. There are various editions from several publishers. It's an American book, but assuming you can get past a few differences in terminology and don't mind dimensions in inches, I think it's worth getting a copy - it's not hard to find from the usual new and used sources.
> 
> It covers the fundamentals of how furniture is made and assembled - wood movement, types of joints, types of sub-assembly. Then it has chapters covering the main furniture types - tables, desks, chests, cabinets, built-ins, beds. All with suggested dimensions and exploded diagrams showing really clearly how each of these could be built. So it gives you a point of departure that you can adjust to your tastes, needs, budget and ability, but with the confidence that the pieces you build will be of suitable size and sound, practical construction.



I'm going to try and locate a copy it will benefit me greatly also cheers =D>


----------



## El Barto (1 Dec 2019)

When I first started I found Lost Art Press really good and fairly easy to follow, specifically The Anarchist's Design Book. There are also videos online that you can watch to accompany the plans in the book if you get stuck...


----------

